
Cataphracts: Armored Warriors and Their Horses of War (2015) - diodorus
http://www.ancient-origins.net/history/cataphracts-armored-warriors-and-their-horses-war-003361?nopaging=1
======
meric
Modern steel can be used to create bullet proof body armour.[1]

A frontal plate costs $65 and weighs 4kg.

[1] [http://www.ar500armor.com/ar500-armor-trauma-plate-
advanced-...](http://www.ar500armor.com/ar500-armor-trauma-plate-advanced-
shooters-cut-asc-10x12.html#.VwNBlhG5KrI)

